# Internet Hay Exchange



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is a web site that I used a few years ago. It was a great resource to connect me to a few other hay producers in my area when I needed to supplement. Contact info at your fingertips!

http://www.hayexchange.com/index.php


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

That has been around for almost 10 years and it hasn't changed one bit. I think it is lousy as you can't add much of a description or pictures. But it is free..... so there is that. I haven't used it for quite awhile.


----------



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

I agree with Teslan, it's not that great of a website but I have made a few connections with it. Wish they would upgrade it a bit but its basically a bare-bones advertising medium. I wouldn't put all my eggs in this basket but it is worthwhile to take the time to sell/buy hay with it.


----------



## coloradohay (Aug 8, 2014)

We have made quite few sales/connections based on this site. Only downside is not adding pictures like you mentioned, otherwise its a great resource for judging market price in our state.


----------

